# Blood shed after the storm



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what im wanting to do. Checked a few areas today and to my surprise they looked fishable even after the wind and rain. Going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn you tease...i was expecting this to be a report! :moon


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Me too. :usaflag


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

What a tease...like bein' in high school all over again! :banghead

Good luck and good fishing if you go and be safe.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Ditto!

I just checked our area and the wind is pretty steady. I hope to see some pics of a good "mess" this weekend!

Good Luck!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Shiznik (9/4/2008)*Ditto!
> 
> I just checked our area and the wind is pretty steady. I hope to see some pics of a good "mess" this weekend!
> 
> Good Luck!


Don't think that I am gonna make it this weekend. Got some stuff I gotta take care of. But as sure as sh*t stinks I'll be there next weekend. By then I'll probably have the shakes from withdrawl!!!:banghead :banghead :banghead

Gonna have to leave it to yall to hold the fort down while I'm gone!!! :letsdrink


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, I was thinking about doing the same thing, but... I dove (on tanks) in the intracoastal yesterday (near barrs bridge)to do some work underneath some boats for some people, and the water was pretty dark (10-12in. of visibility under midday sun). I dropped my boat in the water yesterday evening around sunset, lower perdido, the water was literally the color of black coffee, or a super dark tea. relatively clear but the tint wasunbelievebly dark. i don't know if light is capable of penetrating it, it is like a black hole.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dahmm!



> *Shiznik (9/4/2008)*Ditto!
> 
> I just checked our area and the wind is pretty steady. I hope to see some pics of a good "mess" this weekend!
> 
> Good Luck!


----------

